# Help Buying a Pistol in Upstate NY



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

I also posted this in the NY section, but with the lack of traffic I figured I would need to post it here as well for an answer.

I am currently looking for a NIB Stainless Colt Gold Cup Trophy and am having a difficult time finding one in NY to buy at a reasonable price (about $1,000). I found a few on gunbroker.com, but I need the spent shell casing for my FFL dealer to send to Albany, NY.

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on one of these that is either out of state that can be transferred legally or where I can get one in NY. Any help would be very much appreciated and I am willing to drive the entire state to get one.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

This guy on Auction Arms has a few: http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=8241610. Not sure if the have a spent case with 'em, though. I think he's in SC, but says he'll ship out of state.

There are also a few on www.gunsamerica.com, but I do not know if any come with the requisite fired case. In fact, I don't know that Colt provides a fired case with their pistols.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Better yet, move from upstae NY to FL, like I did...

Any gun you want, on the spot w/ a CCW, and you don't have to shovel any more snow...

Ahhhh... 80 and sunny today. Time to do some X-Mas shopping in shorts!

Jeff
(Former Upstate NYer)


----------



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeff, why would I want to move to FL when the forecast for today is 40 and rain all day. I just don't see the attraction to FL. :anim_lol:

I have contacted a few of the out of state sellers and none can see to get me the registered spent shell casing. I was thinking if I could find one dealer in NY that had one I was good to go. FL is starting to sound a lot better.


----------

